# Amazing Results



## amlove21 (Oct 29, 2011)

If you, as a medic, roll to a call you think is over and you don't think to yourself "I can fix this guy- I can help him" then watch this story. Then get your damn mind right.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 29, 2011)

I cant stop watching this. I dont care what your impression of this kid is- he is in the fight.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2011)

It won't let me watch it. Says access denied...

F.M.


----------



## TAC-E6 (Oct 30, 2011)

talking about a will to survive..... WOW


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Oct 30, 2011)

Man, that's humbling. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 31, 2011)

Agreed.  Wow.  Makes ya humble thinking you've got problems and issues.  Nothing compared to a man like that.

LL


----------



## Servimus (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this. This impacted me, if that means anything to anyone.

I'll be sending this to my father who's a medic.


----------



## Seajack (Nov 4, 2011)

Watched it twice. Cool kid, awesome story. I'm moved, thanks a ton for posting this up, amlove.


----------



## pardus (Nov 6, 2011)

That is great. What a story. That guy is tough and bloody lucky/blessed.
As a medic that makes you think...


----------



## dknob (Nov 22, 2011)

What an awesome kid.

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Sendero (Nov 22, 2011)

Truly inspirational story.....never ever give up.


----------

